# Audience Behaviour at the Cinema



## Dave (Feb 7, 2009)

I saw _Valkyrie_ at the cinema yesterday which was a Friday night. Good film but completely ruined by the audience. I feel one of my rants coming. I admit that due to the hours I work, I often end up going on a Tuesday or Wednesday afternoon, and so getting practically a private showing. Going to the cinema on a Friday evening like everyone else was a new experience for me. Is this really the same experience everyone else has? My sister said it was why she no longer goes to the cinema.

Three people behind talking long and loudly about what Doughnuts they were going to buy. When I asked them politely if they could talk outside, no apology, I just got abuse and threatening behaviour. When they did leave half-way through to get the doughnuts they knocked the back of every seat on the row. The constant rattling of bags and chomping on food. Someone in front actually got up, lifted his cheek and farted. Litter deliberately thrown everywhere. Young kids going in and out, in and out, up and down the aisle and through the creaky doors. How weak a bladder do these people have? Someone calling out bird noises and screams. Maybe he had Tourette's syndrome, but I think it was more likely he was just ignorant. These were not all young kids either, they were mostly twenty-somethings. I do realise that the people on Trisha and Jeremy Kyle do actually exist, but why pay £7 if you don't actually want to see the film? You could buy another two tubs of triple chocolate ice cream and several more jam doughnuts instead.

When I was younger the cinemas used to employ ushers and eject people who caused a disturbance. My father said they gave a clip around the ear when he was young. Am I getting too old, or do they no longer care any more once they have taken your money? Is this just a sad reflection of our society as a whole? I'm not asking for much, just a tiny little respect. Has anyone ever successfully got a refund because the film was ruined by the audience?

Last year, when a man in the audience had a heart-attack, and my film had to be paused, the cinema manageress gave us a huge apology. I didn't really need an apology, it was completely understandable and unavoidable. On the other hand, this kind of behaviour is neither, but the management are no where to be seen. I won't be going on a Friday night again in the near future.


----------



## Ross (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm 20 years old and this too winds me up so much!

They like to see how far they can go before they get confrontation. They'd be surprised and would most likely stop if someone actually walloped them one.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 7, 2009)

I've never had an experience as awful as that ina movie theater, but I did once have a friend who was a movie talker/ We went to 2 movies together over the course of our friendship. The first movie was a fun horror flick and the entire audience participated in talking to the screen. It was fun, never been to a movie like that outside Rocky Horror. I didn't know my friend always talked until I saw another movie with her. Drama. Not appropriate at all. It was mortifying having someone shush her...I wanted to hide in my popcorn. I didn't say anything, not being sure if the friendship would hold under scrutiny, but I never saw another movie with her either.

I'm not sure when society turned making acceptable for people to be rude ike that. Probably, thier parents are to blame, not sushing them adequately when they were young. Tis the age of spoiling children like never before, and spoiled children grow up to be spoiled adults.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Grumpy old man moment
The problem is for some reason films these day seem to be aimed at the under 24s we have a generation that has an attention span of about 10mins or the gap between adverts on TV, Bars that are aimed at this age group add to the problem or so I read, IIRC the theory goes that in the past with traditional pubs when youngsters got out of hand the older drinkers in the pub put them back in line but now there is no mature influence in bars and clubs so this sort of behavior goes unchecked. Now this could be utter rubbish but IMHO if younger society isn't guided then this is the result. Older people are afraid now to reprimand youths because of threats of violence a case in point I read in the Guardian today that yesterday a man was taken to hospital with head injuries after he was assaulted by 7 youths he told off for throwing snowballs at his car. So it's not just in the cinema, people just have no thought about anyone but themselves, they are going to do what they want and no one is going to stop them. OK rant over I'll go back to my midlife crisis now.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Feb 7, 2009)

It must have been _kinda _funny when that guy farted though. 

Excuse me, I'm very immature.


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I prefer to go to cinema on a weekday afternoon to avoid crowds and get  a decent seat and also alone, because my viewing pleasure is then unaltered by someone else's perception. Plus, when there is someone sitting next to me I do feel compelled to talk so Bookstop, make sure you don't end up at the same cinema as me when you move to the UK 

I did go to see a film on a Saturday night not long ago (3-4 months) and it was sheer hell. It's just like you describe Vladd67, only without the lifting of the cheek moment (btw, LMAO). 

However, I also saw a film in a crowded cinema during festival and it was brilliant; it was a reminder of why it's sometimes good to watch a film with others. The audience totally enhanced the experience, especially when everyone laughed together and said awww and owww as one. But the difference there was that all attending were film buffs as opposed to the multiplex where majority attending were kids with nothing better to do with their time. Mind you, it's not just kids, it's the general lack of manners.

hmm..I feel like I've ranted far worse than Vladd....well...it ain't like it's a novel thing with me...


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I've never had anything quite that annoying, though I've had my share of rude people in movie audiences (I'll have to tell a great story about a couple of those later).

However, as far as it being a relatively new thing... try the following, posted at Ellison Webderland (scroll down to the "Violence" section of the essay for the section specific to this discussion; the essay was included in his collection *Stalking the Nightmare*):

Ellison Webderland: The 3 Most Important Things in Life


----------



## The Ace (Feb 7, 2009)

In Glasgow, I always went to afternoon showings.

My best one was when a moron 3 rows in front started bellowing into his mobile.

Four people grabbed him, gave him a kicking, smashed his mobile and threw him out of the emergency exit.

Nobody could tell the police anything because it was dark.


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 7, 2009)

Biggest problem in my hometown of Windsor, Canada is the opposite of everyone else.  We have dead crowds.  I love comedies and go to them often but no one ever laughs; like they're all comotose or something.  It's really aggravating.

Haven't had too much trouble in the theatre.  Haven't had a kicked seat in a while.  There was almost a race riot once back when I saw *Independence Day*.  A bunch of young kids in the front row started shouting racial slurs...which more than a few audience members took offense to.  I'm surprised they didn't get their heads smashed in.  It's a shame.  That would have been fun to see


----------



## tangaloomababe (Feb 7, 2009)

So many times over the years I have witnessed bad behaviour at the cinema, once upon a time I might have put up with it but now I have no hestiation telling someone to be quite. Its just rude and ruins the movie for all who pay.

However what irks me just as much are parents who bring babies or young children to a movie, that they must know these children are not going to watch. There are session times for babies and young children, for those not being able to go to these session times , I suggest they get a baby sitter or wait for it to come out on DVD.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 8, 2009)

Talking of special sessions for babies and young children I notice in our local paper that the Odeon does Odeon Newbies Admission for adults accompanied by children only, a good idea but looking at the film chosen, He's just not that into you (12A) - contains infrequent strong language and moderate sex references, ideal for small children then.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 8, 2009)

I admit to being a _bit_ of a talker during films (what? I need to comment on the film!) but only the merest whispers to my friend next to me, so they're the only one that suffers. Only now and then, though, and about the film -- I hate when people suddenly have the urge to start up conversations about something else and you can hear the hiss and swish of their talking. Having full blown conversations in cinemas is not on -- unless the film is so appalling that everyone in the cinema does it, which happened when I went to see the second Alien vs. Predator film. 

I used to go to the cinema _loads_, but seeing as it was almost always horror films, there's usually only a select group that goes to see those, so never suffered any terrible interruptions. Unless you get those annoying teenagers who think it's hilarious to scream at all the 'scary' bits, which happened once. Yeah, a _little_ amusing the first time, but then it gets old. Quickly. 

One of the best cinema experiences, however, was a couple of years ago when I went to a campus showing of Warrior King starring Tony Jaa. Anyone who's seen this film knows that audience reaction is unavoidable  It's a film that has to be watched in a group, it spectate-tastic. The audience even clapped at the end (which I think I actually instigated). Awesome.


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 9, 2009)

HoopyFrood said:


> One of the best cinema experiences, however, was a couple of years ago when I went to a campus showing of Warrior King starring Tony Jaa. Anyone who's seen this film knows that audience reaction is unavoidable  It's a film that has to be watched in a group, it spectate-tastic. The audience even clapped at the end (which I think I actually instigated). Awesome.



Sweet.  Loved Ong Bak, I'll have to check that out!


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 18, 2009)

Dave, that was an awful cinema experience. 

In South Africa we have two major cinema chains - Nu Metro and Ster Kinekor - and I avoid them whenever I can. On those occasions I go to the cinema I'll go to the sole independent cinema in Cape Town - The Labia. 

The Labia is great. The original cinema still stands, shabby but proud, and a new one opened close by a few years ago, modern and with comfortable seats. The Labia is the kind of cinema where people who love films go. The audience is generally older and more mature. They don't mind the draughty theatres and uncomfortable seats - in fact, I think that's part of the reason they go there. 

I've spent several weekday mornings in The Labia, sometimes the sole audience member, LOL. On those occasions I put my feet up and enjoyed having the cinema experience all to myself.


----------



## jojajihisc (Dec 18, 2009)

The Labia huh? Gotta love the indie theaters.

I've noticed a decline in behavior at the movies as well. Although I'm not sure if that is because it is getting worse or because maybe years ago I had the same attention span as the younger, general movie goer and didn't notice or mind. Of course I've mostly been spared the bad audiences for the last four years since my daughter was born and going to the movies became next to impossible. 

I don't relate to a lot of the cheap horror and comedy that is cranked out anymore either so maybe it's my fault. The horror isn't scary just disgusting and the comedy isn't funny just disgusting or some kind of shallow romance.


----------



## Overread (Dec 18, 2009)

jojajihisc said:


> I don't relate to a lot of the cheap horror and comedy that is cranked out anymore either so maybe it's my fault. The horror isn't scary just disgusting and the comedy isn't funny just disgusting or some kind of shallow romance.



pfft its not age - I'm not that old and I find the modern comedy to be greatly lacking in humour and to be more just outragous things for the sake of it. One or two in a film is ok, but when its the whole basis it gets to be weak and dull (as well as just lacking in taste and class)

Horror these days should really just be relabed gore - because most of the films are more about blood and guts than scare. Though I admit I don't watch that many horror films, whenever I see the trailers its all blood splatters and phsyco nutters with meatcleavers and saws.


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 18, 2009)

I generally go for Saturday lunchtime, as the showings with fewest kids. Generally. I've also complained to staff a few times, in person or afterwards by letter. Had free tickets as a result, more than once. As for noise, some are better than others. Kids films where parents are present (e.g. Fantastic Mr Fox, recently) wasn't too bad as the young kids were kept in check. Others (e.g. [blush] Twilight Saga: New Moon) the kids were that much older they had problems being self-contained. As, indeed, did their bladders. And their appetites. Every five minutes... I just try to avoid the showings with kids. MOST adults are better.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Dec 18, 2009)

My friend and I used to try and go to the latest showing simply to avoid the annoying people

I too don't understand how people can fork out so much money and then not actually watch the film.  Baffling.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 18, 2009)

Haven't been to the pictures in a good while. There was a great little cinema in my home town - 4 tiny screens and about 100 seats each. Used to be a great place to go during the afternoon, there was never anyone else in.

It eventually shut down (damn buisinesses that insist on making money). The other one in town was eventually forced out of buisness when Virgin opened up a huge 10 screen place. The crowds in there usually ruin the movie experience for me. I much prefer my small wide screen tv, cheap surround sound speakers and plenty of cuppas.


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 20, 2009)

PTeppic said:


> I generally go for Saturday lunchtime, as the showings with fewest kids.



Sunday is usually similar. Oh boy - what a-mistake-a-to-make-a. Some sort of fusion of new movie (Avatar), quite bad weather and beginning of the school Christmas holidays but it was heaving. Compared to normal for that showing. C'est la guerre. At least the vast majority were surprisingly well behaved.


----------



## Moonbat (Dec 21, 2009)

It seems bad cinema experiences are not uncommon. On my most recent trip to the cinema I was waiting by the food tills, waiting for my friend to park his car, and there were a group of kids (must have been teenagers) just hanging around. Several of the boys were flinging money about. One of the cinema staff told them 'if any of you throw any money then you're gonna have to leave' immediately one of them threw some money across the floor. So the staff told them to leave, of course they didn't. So he called the manager, but they still didn't leave. They kept trying to argue their case, they even started walking down the up escalators and just ignored the manager. Part of me wanted to get violent with them and throw them all out on their arses. But of course I didn't. I just held my popcorn and went to the film. I think if the cinema had a security guard (someone of some physical stature) they could have ejected the kids.

Then in the film (2012) someone had brought along a toddler, and he kept asking stupid questions really loudly throughout the film like 'why is that moose dead?' 'Who is that man?'
My friend was getting very annoyed but we restrained ourselves and suffered 2012 in silence.
Once during a Harry Potter film I had to turn round in my seat and threaten the kids behind me, I focused on one of them, and although this mates were giggling, they all behaved much better after I wagged my finger in his face!


----------



## Dr.Jackson (Dec 22, 2009)

As well as being a minor film buff, I used to work in a cinema for several years, and I can unfortunately say that I recognize all of this. I lost track of the number of idiots I ejected from the cinema because of constant talking, throwing stuff about or other examples of inconsiderate behaviour.

A lot of the time I was called in to deal with unruly teens and young adults - possibly because I was pretty good at 'The Voice & The Look'. If you have your tone just right and a look in your eyes that hints that you may very well fling them out using their ears, most of the time they will calm down. On one occasion there were a group of 14/15 year olds chucking popcorn at the screen and chatting during a half full screening of something, but after I'd had a quiet word with them, they barely moved for the rest of the film.

There were a number of times I did feel like physically throwing people out, although that tends to get you into trouble. I did threaten it on occasions though!

One of the problems I have found, from both being staff and a patron, is that cinemas have been cutting back on staff to save money, long before the recession started, and a a result, there are fewer people available to check screens and make sure that any disturbances are dealt with. If you have to leave the film to find a member of staff to complain to, it is a major inconvenience. When I worked at my local cinema we checked all 8 screens once every 15-20 minutes, spending about a minute hiding and a minute in sight. On a recent trip, there was one member of staff available who only came in when the credits started to roll as they had several other jobs to do at the same time.

Like most of you, I myself tend to prefer either late night or afternoon showings so that those with the IQ of a watermelon and an attention span that a goldfish would be embarrassed by won't spoil my enjoyment of the film. Oh and also because I worked in the cinema for years, I know where the sweet spot is in each screen, and the quieter showings allow me to nab that spot!


----------

